
Intel Core I9 9980XE vs. Ryzen 9 3900X Benchmark - vkaku
http://hwbench.com/cpus/intel-core-i9-9980xe-vs-amd-ryzen-9-3900x
======
goldcd
Interesting to note how AMD "coming back strong" has been received between
their CPU and GPU lines.

On the GPU side Navi looked good, nVidia introduced their Super-RTX cards to
compete, AMD dropped their prices before they were even released... ... To the
casual observer, these are two peers slugging it out. With each news story or
Use Case, maybe one is better for you.

In the CPU domain it's pretty universally "AMD wins" \- "What will Intel do?
We have no idea."

My entirely anecdotal feeling, is that the entire world has been waiting for a
decade to give Intel a kicking - and finally with this release a huge stack of
ammo has been delivered to pull the trigger on those pent-up-stories.

i.e. Bit that makes it interesting to me, is that whilst in the "GPU wars",
Team Red and Green have had their fans on each side and seem to be duking it
out - the commentary is generally "you the consumer are the winner"

In the CPU war, _nobody_ is "Team Intel". Feels like the whole world just
wants to pile on.

WTF has the Intel PR dept been doing?

------
xeeeeeeeeeeenu
This website is automatically generated garbage, this isn't an actual
benchmark. I don't understand why people are upvoting it.

~~~
panpanna
Google <CPU 1> vs <CPU 2> with exact model numbers and prepare to be amazed by
the amount of auto generated crap...

~~~
DuskStar
I'm fine with autogenerated crap, (because frankly that's the only way I'll
get a comparison between a g3258 and a ryzen 3600) but much less fine with
_incorrect_ autogenerated crap.

------
sorenjan
The site quotes "40 watts lower power draw" as a reason to prefer the AMD CPU,
but what they're actually comparing is TDP, Thermal Design Power. The TDP for
Ryzen 3900X is noted as 125W, but it's actually 105W. According to Anandtech,
the power threshold that is allowed to be delivered to the socket for 105W TDP
CPUs is 142W.

The 3900X probably does use less power than the i9 9980XE, but TDP is not
power usage.

[https://www.anandtech.com/show/14605/the-and-
ryzen-3700x-390...](https://www.anandtech.com/show/14605/the-and-
ryzen-3700x-3900x-review-raising-the-bar/19)

~~~
jdietrich
According to tests by Tom's Hardware, the i9-9980XE draws 199w under full
synthetic load and 245w in an AVX stress test at stock clocks. A comparison of
TDP understates the efficiency advantage of the Ryzen chip.

[https://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/intel-core-i9-9980xe-
cp...](https://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/intel-core-i9-9980xe-
cpu,5902-2.html)

~~~
zamadatix
I don't know it understates the efficiency as much as it simply understates
the max draws in general. 3900x Tom's Hardware review for reference:
[https://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/ryzen-9-3900x-7-3700x-r...](https://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/ryzen-9-3900x-7-3700x-review,6214-3.html)

Difference of about ~57 watts (142 vs 199) in the non AVX.

------
hadibrais
They should specify what benchmarks and input sets were used and the
benchmarking methodology. It'd be nice to also see the standard deviation
plotted on these bars.

------
jitl
Flagged. This is an automatically generated spam site with incorrect
information on both processors.

Suggest moving the discussion to Anandtech’s review or the review from another
similarly high-quality publisher.

------
bufferoverflow
And the price difference. $2000 vs $500.

AMD is seriously dominating recently. Huge respect!

------
jchw
As exciting as this is, there’s some curious bits in here. Why is the 9980XE
Cinebench score “simulated?” Why is AMD 64 and Intel 64 a separate feature?
(Not to say there are _zero_ differences but I don’t think there are many
intentionally - maybe some ring 0 differences?)

It is also said there are “no reasons” to consider the 9980XE.. but I can see
a few actually. It has more cores and threads, for starters.

I do agree the Ryzen here is a clear winner in value. It is Much cheaper even
if it does not win in absolute performance.

~~~
PureParadigm
Is it an advantage that the 9989XE has more cores and threads even if,
according to the article, the Ryzen still wins in overall multithreaded
performance?

~~~
jchw
No, but I am a bit perplexed by what that value entails. It looks like it is
based on the Cinebench results, which, for the Intel chip, is “simulated.”
There are probably also some workloads that behave differently than Cinebench.

On the other hand, I suspect the Ryzen 3950X should be a really good match
when that arrives later this year.

------
murillians
anandtech reported differences in their benchmark because of an updated BIOS
version, is there any mention of what BIOS was used while benchmarking the
3900X?

------
hernandipietro
Here is another comparison. 9980XE multithreaded performance seems to be
better.

[https://cpu.userbenchmark.com/Compare/Intel-
Core-i9-9980XE-v...](https://cpu.userbenchmark.com/Compare/Intel-
Core-i9-9980XE-vs-AMD-Ryzen-9-3900X/m652504vs4044)

------
haunter
Another one

[https://cpu.userbenchmark.com/Compare/Intel-
Core-i9-9980XE-v...](https://cpu.userbenchmark.com/Compare/Intel-
Core-i9-9980XE-vs-AMD-Ryzen-9-3900X/m652504vs4044)

------
DNied
OK but which one has the most efficient backdoors? When the hidden TCP/IP
stack sends all your data to the mothership, you don't want your connection to
get too sluggish.

------
techntoke
And to think that the Intel processor is over $1500 more expensive.

~~~
jotm
Is it just me or is AMD seriously underpricing their processors? They could
easily sell them for at least 20-30% more.

Yeah, it might be that Intel is overcharging for theirs, but they already set
the expected prices, and AMD needs the cash, so why not sell for slightly
higher prices?

~~~
fabianhjr
When I bought my first CPU for a PC build (an i7 930), I remember that the top
of the line model (an i7 975) was in the $1,000 USD range.

According to an inflation calculator, there has been roughly a 20% inflation
since 2009, so that price adjusted for inflation would be $1,200 USD for the
top of the line processor.

However, the i9 9980XE is priced at $1,800 USD, a 50% increase.

I believe that rather than AMD underpricing, Intel has been marking up their
prices since they have had a bigger market share and that $750 USD is a fair
price for a top of the line AMD processor.

~~~
zamadatix
The 3900x is than half that adjusted price though and it's certainly not
halfway in the product lineup. I mean yeah Intel has been steadily increasing
the max price range for a while now but that doesn't change that this CPU is
relatively cheap for where it is positioned (proud 3900X owner here).

The real question here (which we won't get an answer to) is who's margins are
better... somebody else's 7nm + chiplet design certainly make it easier to
manufacture.

------
aw3c2
There are lots of opposites in the features table. Which of those are
important to me as a data analyst and gamer?

~~~
AaronFriel
As a gamer? None of them really, the features table is also inaccurate on
several rows. "AES" and "AES-NI" are the ame thing, and so are "Intel 64" and
"AMD64". So it is a bit confusing to read because the features intersect more
but the names are different on each row.

As a data analyst if you're using optimized libraries (numpy, Fortran or C/C++
compiled for your machine, manually written libraries), then you may care
about AVX (advanced vector extensions), AVX2, and FMA (fused multiply add)
operations.

~~~
aw3c2
Thanks!

------
jimmaswell
I'm wary of non-Intel CPUs but I might try out Ryzen if I need a new CPU.

Going to get something of this caliber if the RTC 2080ti FTW3 I'm getting ends
up being bottlenecked by my i5-6600 trying to get 144fps out of some games
(mainly Apex which seems poorly optimized)

~~~
goldcd
I learnt what floating point was, when I bought a Cyrix - and my last non-
Intel CPU was the one before I got a Celeron 300A.

There is _nothing_ wrong with non-Intel CPU, but historically maybe some
"considerations you might wish to make, when looking at the price"

Now.

No idea why you'd buy Intel.. None..

~~~
jimmaswell
Last I checked they were still ahead in single-core, just more expensive. I'm
willing to disable spectre/meltdown protection.

~~~
goldcd
Check again..

..You were right last year. Right now it's "it depends" (I'd call it a draw).

